# Investment planning advice



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This came across my screen this morning:

If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today!

If you purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG, you would have $33.00.

If you purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers, you would have $0.00 today.

But, if you purchased $1,000 worth of beer, drank all the beer, turned in the aluminum cans for recycling, you would have $214.00.

Therefore the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg Plan

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I couldn't understand why I haven't been drinking beer lately now I know its too profitible!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That is the best thing I've read all week!


----------

